# Updated 325is pics



## G Vice (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello all. I changed up the wheels from the mesh style 5's to some style K's and used some Forever Black on the body trim. I installed smoked corners and smoked rears, put CF emblems and bought some clearer headlights. I also replaced the gutter molding on both side so no more oxidation nastiness. I still have things planned for it but in due time...I'm happy with it for now. My to do list....tint, drop, Contour wheels and M3 kit.


----------



## cruise_bone (Jun 6, 2007)

Very nice. Clean!

Good pics too.


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

Very nice pictures and car


----------

